# Sliding Barn Door Ambrosia Maple



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

My older son bought his first house this spring. I spent from May through September remodeling the entire first floor. Last thing I had to do was this sliding barn door. I had some Ambrosia maple I bought last year at Woodcraft. Glued up a double thickness after jointing and planing for the frame. It ended up 1 5/8" thick. The panels are made up of separate planks that I machined a tongue and groove on plus a beveled edge. They're 3/4" thick. Door is 37 1/2" x 79". Fairly heavy. Three coats of satin lacquer. Still have to get a nice handle for it and make up a small guide for the bottom.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Door frame was dadoed out, tenons cut on the cross pieces. After it was glued and clamped, I turned dowels out of canary wood to pin each joint.


----------



## mrbc (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow, nice!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've never seen Maple patterned like that. 
I've seen some Gum with wild patterns. 
Good job. Dad of the Year! You 'da man


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is spectacular. I have never seem that wood used on that large of a scale. I made a jewelry box out of some many years ago, but it just does not have the WOW factor as does that door.

George


----------



## RHudon (Jan 1, 2017)

Really digging the design and grain choice! Any idea what kind of a handle you're planning on?


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Pretty wood. I have a question, though.
Since the design doesn't allow for a sealing surface, it won't block out drafts, sound, or even all the light, it doesn't really do anything except block line-of-sight.

Is this door just for looks?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

mikechell said:


> Pretty wood. I have a question, though.
> Since the design doesn't allow for a sealing surface, it won't block out drafts, sound, or even all the light, it doesn't really do anything except block line-of-sight.
> 
> Is this door just for looks?


It was meant to be a focal point. Even though it doesn't really seal off the opening to dinette room, it does keep more heat in the kitchen. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

RHudon said:


> Really digging the design and grain choice! Any idea what kind of a handle you're planning on?


Found this handle at Home Depot, fairly heavy piece of steel.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> That is spectacular. I have never seem that wood used on that large of a scale. I made a jewelry box out of some many years ago, but it just does not have the WOW factor as does that door.
> 
> George


George,
I bought this wood at the local Woodcraft store a year or so ago. It was on sale for $1.20/bd.ft. I was planning on building some vanities for my master bath with it. Then my son bought his house. I have a few planks left, but I wish I bought the whole pile of it now. Hard to find with than many streaks on it and especially at that price.
Mike


----------

